# Where i can buy emulsion here in Malaysia?



## nuclearmaker (Aug 18, 2008)

hye malaysian.have a good day.
im new and where to find photo emulsion in *KL @ Selangor* ?

and,
can u list all equipments you have


----------



## buncoh (Aug 19, 2008)

i can help.
I always buy the equipment here:

Hoi Kong Trading Co
No. 51, Ground Floor, 
Jln Dato Haji Eusoff, 
50400 Kuala Lumpur, 
Wilayah Persekutuan

*03-4042 0071

-------------
*this might help you too:
photo emulsion+sensitizer - RM22
rubber dye (white) 1 kg- rm24
rubber dye (colours) 1 kg - rm28
rubber dye (small) - rm 8
silk - rm16/metre and rm18/metre

hope these can help you.


----------



## nuclearmaker (Aug 18, 2008)

wow.so cheap.
thx.


----------



## nuclearmaker (Aug 18, 2008)

i found a shop near my house.

Khai Lien Silk Screen Supplier (M) Sdn. Bhd. ( HEAD OFFICE ) 
36, Jalan P10/21, 
Seksyen 10, Taman Industri Selaman, 
43650 Bandar Baru Bangi, 
Selangor, Malaysia 










*CHERAS SHOWROOM : *
No 132, Jalan selar, 
Taman Bukit Ria,
Batu 3 1/2 Jalan Cheras,
56100, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 

Tel : +603-9283 7032 
Fax: +603-9283 1035 

Khai Lien Silk Screen Supplier (M) Sdn Bhd


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*IMAGECHEM SDN.BHD*
No.62, Jalan 10/34A
Kepong Entrepreneur's Park
52100 *Kuala Lumpur*
P: 03-6252 0200
F: 03-6252 9200
[email protected]


----------



## gyro (Sep 9, 2008)

hi there, 
just wondering, what type or brand that they sell at those places. currently I'm using fairbro and fairbreno photo emulsion and sensitizer (got it from venus art store in petaling street). having problem with the emulsion as its quite difficult to wash off the image (after following the seller advice + instruction given on the bottle). and, also looking for a scoop coater..if they have any..thanx!


----------



## nuclearmaker (Aug 18, 2008)

khai lien sell brand fototeco brand. Khai Lien Silk Screen Supplier (M) Sdn Bhd
they also sell TCM brand photo emulsion.


----------



## fuadmddin (Feb 23, 2009)

do they sell the silk block as well?


----------



## aretus (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, 
any body can help me, i also looking for silk screen ink in Johor bahru, any one know where to look for? or which company selling in johor bahru.

Thanks


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

aretus said:


> Hi,
> any body can help me, i also looking for silk screen ink in Johor bahru, any one know where to look for? or which company selling in johor bahru.
> 
> Thanks


Eternal Exposure
32 & 34, Jalan Sri Purnama 2/2, Kawasan Perindustrian Kangkar Tebrau Johor Bahru 81100

Singapore based company.


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

RichardGreaves said:


> *IMAGECHEM SDN.BHD*
> No.62, Jalan 10/34A
> Kepong Entrepreneur's Park
> 52100 *Kuala Lumpur*
> ...


Hi Richard,
Imagechem is still operating in Malaysia? I called them but never successful get in touch with them.

Jimmi,
Johor, Malaysia


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Is Imagechem still a Ulano distributor?*



jimmi said:


> Hi Richard,
> Imagechem is still operating in Malaysia? I called them but never successful get in touch with them.


jimmi,

The Ulano home office in New York says Imagechem is still a distributor in good standing, but they noted 'they are hard to contact'.


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Is Imagechem still a Ulano distributor?*

ulano in malaysia seems like not responding to small orders, only bulk. 

ive contacted them, and after they realised i wanted small orders, no more replies after that.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Is Imagechem still a Ulano distributor?*

The Ulano Sales Director for East Asia is Kenneth Koh. 
East Asian Distributors of Ulano Screen Making Products

[email protected]


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah, i contacted Kenneth Koh, and he gave me email address for Imagechem [email protected] . contacted him, and he asked for my factory location.

here in malaysia, most suppliers are like, for big industries only. there are only 2-3 companies who accepts small orders (you can buy stuffs right on the shops). oh well, not much option for us here.


----------



## Noobie (Jul 14, 2009)

hello, do u guys happen to know if there is any supplier or shop here in kota kinabalu sabah?i need to buy screen printing stuff n need some info on them..pls help..thanks!


----------



## walterijau (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all ^_^
can u all help me?? who know any shop in sarawak?? i need some item i can't find.. plzz help me ok.. 1 question.. can i use other paint can replace the emulsion .. for example nippont or any emulsion paint that is written?..emulsion paints are sold in stores that sell various types of paint? plzz answer my question.. im new in world silkscreen...


----------



## ohmbark (Dec 8, 2012)

hi, im looking for silkscreen equpiment in johor bahru.. anyone here can introduce me..??


----------

